# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Vlookup returning the same value

## Karamazov

I have entered a vlookup formula in a cell and it returns the correct value from the other worksheet. However when I copy the formula down it keeps returning the exact same value as the first cell. If I enter a formula in each individual cell it returns the correct value. Its driving me crazy ! I woyld be glad of any advice

Many Thanks

Karamazov

----------


## oldchippy

Hi,

Looks like you have the same problem as here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-formulas.html

----------


## Karamazov

Hi Old Chippy

Worked perfectly!

Many Thanks
Karamazov

----------

